# Xbox One Exploit Release: 'Gaining win32 code execution in UWP DevMode'



## kingtut (Sep 12, 2018)

I really hope this opens the door to more xbox one homebrews. Xbox one in my opinion has potential for a lot of really great homebrews that doesn't involve piracy (which I do not want anyway), it already has backwards compatibility implemented, it has an easy way to port certain windows libraries, Xbox one X will provide even better results, etc. As a developer, I agree with the article. UWP is garbage to work with, and definitely pushes a lot of developers away. If that is fixed, I encourage developers to take a look at Xbox again.


----------



## kevin corms (Sep 12, 2018)

kingtut said:


> I really hope this opens the door to more xbox one homebrews. Xbox one in my opinion has potential for a lot of really great homebrews that doesn't involve piracy (which I do not want anyway), it already has backwards compatibility implemented, it has an easy way to port certain windows libraries, Xbox one X will provide even better results, etc. As a developer, I agree with the article. UWP is garbage to work with, and definitely pushes a lot of developers away. If that is fixed, I encourage developers to take a look at Xbox again.


Maybe some developers, the biggest problem with xbox is that its xbox. Most people just arent as interested in doing anything for xbox as opposed to other platforms.


----------



## MartyDreamy (Sep 12, 2018)

I was reading the title quickly and I read:
Xbox one exploit release: gaining win32 code execution in "UWU" devmode


----------



## leon315 (Sep 12, 2018)

Is Jtag X1 possible??


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 12, 2018)

Holy shit, that's big news. So it's literally just running Windows?


----------



## Itsblaze302 (Sep 12, 2018)

its fake, its just the microsoft store on windows 10.


----------



## osaka35 (Sep 12, 2018)

As much as I hate the Xbox GUI (it feels like design by committee), I do enjoy their "put gamers first" that came about after the initial backlash of "digital only".

I would love to turn my xbox into an emulation machine. I already use it for Kodi and playing video files, so anything more in that direction is great.


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 12, 2018)

W





kevin corms said:


> Maybe some developers, the biggest problem with xbox is that its xbox. Most people just arent as interested in doing anything for xbox as opposed to other platforms.


Which is a dam shame, I'm really not an xbox guy at all but I do commend how great homebrew availability seems to be. Just a darn shame it doesn't have a catalog like Nintendo or even Sony to justify the console cost for me :/


----------



## CaptainSodaPop (Sep 12, 2018)

Great.


----------



## guily6669 (Sep 12, 2018)

Call me when we can install wind 10 X64 natively and run it with all drivers at full performance making Xbox One X a still fairly decent PC specially if we find a very good deal on a used one...

Since it will probably never happen my interest in Xbox this time is still 0% 4 the first time as I have a Xbox Original and a Xbx360, but totally skipped M$ current gen, thank you M$ 4 at least bringing almost all crap games for PC, now there is no need for a Xbone


----------



## Arras (Sep 12, 2018)

guily6669 said:


> Call me when we can install wind 10 X64 natively and run it with all drivers at full performance making Xbox One X a still fairly decent PC specially if we find a very good deal on a used one...
> 
> Since it will probably never happen my interest in Xbox this time is still 0% 4 the first time as I have a Xbox Original and a Xbx360, but totally skipped M$ current gen, thank you M$ 4 at least bringing almost all crap games for PC, now there is no need for a Xbone


The money is made through games, not hardware sales, and Microsoft owns both Xbox and the Windows store that many of the Xbox games are exclusive to on PC. They couldn't care less if people are buying xboxes, as long as people buy the games. The Xbox just exists as a way to get console only players access to those games, or people who just don't have a decent pc, as an Xbox is a cheaper option.


----------



## codemasterv (Sep 12, 2018)

Via Dev t3 on DKS Discord.

just to be clear,


it has no graphical output and doesn't mean homebrew and needs new custom stuff implemented.

it's not a breakthrough or an exploit but a place to start.


----------



## kingtut (Sep 12, 2018)

kevin corms said:


> Maybe some developers, the biggest problem with xbox is that its xbox. Most people just arent as interested in doing anything for xbox as opposed to other platforms.


Xbox original was the most homebrewed console out of its generation (ps2 and gamecube), it is not unheard of for xbox to get cool homebrew when the tools are available due to how many similarities they tend to have to PC. if the tools are there,  and if people know how to overcome the restrictions, xbox one will be a fantastic platform for homebrew. You wouldn't even need to jailbreak it which is a major plus for people who are interested in homebrew, but do not want to give up on online. People have already found ways to get emulators on the xbox one without jailbreaking.

As far as I am aware, UWP restrictions were the biggest reason why most developers went to other platforms. There is a big blog by hyrdgrad (PPSSPP xbox one developer) on how much of a pain it was to port PPSSPP to UWP.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 12, 2018)

leon315 said:


> Is Jtag X1 possible??



unlikely, the jtag points have probably been disabled.  the reason the jtag exploit happened was largely due to the fact that microsoft was trying to rush their product out ahead of sony.  that's also, incidentally, the reason for the high failure rate of those early systems.


----------



## guily6669 (Sep 12, 2018)

Arras said:


> The money is made through games, not hardware sales, and Microsoft owns both Xbox and the Windows store that many of the Xbox games are exclusive to on PC. They couldn't care less if people are buying xboxes, as long as people buy the games. The Xbox just exists as a way to get console only players access to those games, or people who just don't have a decent pc, as an Xbox is a cheaper option.


At least in the PC we can use the services 4 free no XLive Gold needed...


----------



## kingtut (Sep 12, 2018)

guily6669 said:


> At least in the PC we can use the services 4 free no XLive Gold needed...


and for xbox one, you get game pass. I think Microsoft has a nice balance between both pc and xbox. As long as they make more exclusives that is all they need in my opinion


----------



## royvedas (Sep 12, 2018)

I hope this never amounts to anything. I don't want cheaters and hackers in multiplayer games


----------



## kingtut (Sep 12, 2018)

royvedas said:


> I hope this never amounts to anything. I don't want cheaters and hackers in multiplayer games


lol do not worry, if this succeeds, all it will do is allow people to run win32 apps and games on xbox one (no different than pc). I am sure online multiplayer games will still be restricted the way they are now


----------



## royvedas (Sep 12, 2018)

That's a relief. I hope you're right. Hacking destroyed Black Ops 2. I had to buy WWII to get something. Great game in many ways, but lootboxes, grinding and lack of content, especially mp maps, makes it a far lesser experience. I do however not want this to be hacked and destroyed as well.


----------



## Jayro (Sep 13, 2018)

godreborn said:


> unlikely, the jtag points have probably been disabled.  the reason the jtag exploit happened was largely due to the fact that microsoft was trying to rush their product out ahead of sony.  that's also, incidentally, the reason for the high failure rate of those early systems.


I waited a few years before buying an Xbox Arcade (360 base system) and it pissed me off that it still red-ringed.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 13, 2018)

Jayro said:


> I waited a few years before buying an Xbox Arcade (360 base system) and it pissed me off that it still red-ringed.



the hardware issues have kept me from enjoying the 360 despite learning a lot about them.  I actually own 3 systems: 2 falcons (jtagged) and a jasper (flashed dvd drive which needs to be reflashed as it's on lower than 13xxx firmware).  I don't want anything to happen to them, so I don't play them.  I can't say sony's early builds of the ps3 were any better with their ylod.  some people have had nothing but problems with those two systems while some play the hell out of them without any hardware issues.


----------



## eriol33 (Sep 13, 2018)

I think Xbox one has a raw power to run dolphin and pcsx2


----------



## gudenau (Sep 13, 2018)

Just makes me want to install Java, don't have an XBox One though.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 13, 2018)

Maxconsole isn't the source, the thread listed is the source. It's completely unethical for anyone to funnel clicks like this.


----------



## FateForWindows (Sep 13, 2018)

Wait, the Xbox One is cracked? What type of world do we live in?

Oh yeah, reality. It was bound to happen eventually but this legitimately surprised me.


----------



## guily6669 (Sep 13, 2018)

godreborn said:


> the hardware issues have kept me from enjoying the 360 despite learning a lot about them.  I actually own 3 systems: 2 falcons (jtagged) and a jasper (flashed dvd drive which needs to be reflashed as it's on lower than 13xxx firmware).  I don't want anything to happen to them, so I don't play them.  I can't say sony's early builds of the ps3 were any better with their ylod.  some people have had nothing but problems with those two systems while some play the hell out of them without any hardware issues.


Well I still have my X360 Falcon and even though it was OFF for years, I just turned it ON a few days ago to finish Metal Gear Solid 3 and its still solid.

Mine has quite a few thousands of hours playing and 0 problems, its RGH.

You should have done it like me, Changed thermal Paste twice over the years, added small aluminum memory coolers on memories and every big chip inside like "hana", changed the original fans for a better airflow one with blue leds and added 2 more fans, I even made a plastic tunnel above the GPU small cooler and added a small fan inside pushing only from GPU smaller cooler at maximum air pressure directly out of the case.

PS: Overkill, but won't ever have the common ROD from heat, but you could simply have changed thermal paste, add a few cheap memory coolers and just increase fan speed on DashLaunch or FSD plugin or whatever you like\use.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 13, 2018)

guily6669 said:


> Well I still have my X360 Falcon and even though it was OFF for years, I just turned it ON a few days ago to finish Metal Gear Solid 3 and its still solid.
> 
> Mine has quite a few thousands of hours playing and 0 problems, its RGH.
> 
> ...



2 of my systems are falcons too.  I heavily modded my original xenon system, it failed on me, threw it in the trash, and now I don't even bother especially considering how cheap the system is these days.

I've changed the thermal paste in one of my falcons, but I'm still nervous to play it.  the failed xenon is what did it for me.  that's why I never plan to buy an xbox one, and I'm sure this has soured the taste for a lot of other people.  I know a lot about the system, but I refuse to play it.

edit: oh, I've input 60/140 degrees C/F in dashlaunch as my temp threshold.  in fact, not only can FSD/dashlaunch do this, but you can build a NAND image with the temp thresholds inside.


----------



## guily6669 (Sep 13, 2018)

Now its the opposite, it seems M$ have fully fixed the problem with Xbox One (dont know for the One X though)... While Sony has lots of problems on PS4, I see lots on youtube with problems and my PS4 Pro with not even much use also gives me problems, my friend's PS4 Pro burned dead like 3 or 4 months after buying and was sent to repair, his new replacement is also giving problems ...


----------



## godreborn (Sep 13, 2018)

I've read that the ps4 pro can get abnormally hot, so maybe it's a heating problem?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 13, 2018)

Let's hope Microsoft doesn't kill devmode in a future update like what Sony did with Linux on the PS3


----------



## guily6669 (Sep 14, 2018)

godreborn said:


> I've read that the ps4 pro can get abnormally hot, so maybe it's a heating problem?


1st version has problems with the eject touch button sensor too, at some point in time lots of them start ejecting by them self and I also have a frind with 1 that has that problem and it's also very loud the 1 revision...

All versions seem to have heating problems even though they never get to the point of giving the overheating problem, in some of them ppl temporarily fix them doing what they did on the X360 applying pressure to the SOC clamps...

Other big problem that I and some friends also have is the console reporting too much USB devices are connected and shut OFF by it self when I don't even have a single device on the console....


stanleyopar2000 said:


> Let's hope Microsoft doesn't kill devmode in a future update like what Sony did with Linux on the PS3


It's probably the main reason why Xbox haven't been hacked yet so I don't think they will remove it.

And even if they make Xbox to be able to like play some PC games or something like that they should only Thank the hackers as there will be more interest in Xboxes...

Only lqter if they find a way to exploit from that to run Xbox games backup then they could maybe and sadly remove that feature...


----------



## godreborn (Sep 14, 2018)

yeah, microsoft opted for a quieter console rather than a cooler one.  the thresholds to shut off are between 190-200F iirc.  they can get near that before the fans really kick in.  it's ridiculous, and it cost them over a billion and a half to fix it.  that's no small sum.  maybe they've learned their lesson with the xbone.


----------



## dontay0100 (Sep 14, 2018)

osaka35 said:


> As much as I hate the Xbox GUI (it feels like design by committee), I do enjoy their "put gamers first" that came about after the initial backlash of "digital only".
> 
> I would love to turn my xbox into an emulation machine. I already use it for Kodi and playing video files, so anything more in that direction is great.





I thought the GUI was pretty solid... It's much faster than PS4 that's for sure.. PS4 Navigation is so slow.. from joining and creating parties..  to inviting friends to play..


----------



## osaka35 (Sep 14, 2018)

dontay0100 said:


> I thought the GUI was pretty solid... It's much faster than PS4 that's for sure.. PS4 Navigation is so slow.. from joining and creating parties..  to inviting friends to play..


If you're not familiar with the windows tiles or xbox one interface, it is utterly confusing. Why they place things where they do, why they don't put things in the obvious places, why do you have to press 9 buttons to get somewhere that should take two. The parties thing is nice, completely agree. Even though I have nearly no use for it, I can appreciate how helpful it is for a lot of games. I'm more thinking the general layout of the OS. You just kind of have to memorize where everything is or else you have to google it (meaning, not intuitive).

Stuff like that. PS4 is slow, but its layout is super straightforward and intuitive with very little room for confusion. Switch is even more straightforward and intuitive. I got rid of the slow by upgrading to a SSHD, but sony doesn't get credit for that


----------



## Ericthegreat (Sep 15, 2018)

Jayro said:


> I waited a few years before buying an Xbox Arcade (360 base system) and it pissed me off that it still red-ringed.


I had a release Xbox, it red ringed after about probably 2500-3000(maybe more) hr's of play (ffxi) so I was happy enough with it. I called Microsoft and they sent me a new one a few days later.


----------



## kingtut (Sep 15, 2018)

eriol33 said:


> I think Xbox one has a raw power to run dolphin and pcsx2


If I understand correctly, the main thing preventing dolphin to being ported was the uwp format. A lot of devs expressed difficulty when converting hardware acceleration to uwp


----------



## WildDog (Sep 15, 2018)

Ericthegreat said:


> I had a release Xbox, it red ringed after about probably 2500-3000(maybe more) hr's of play (ffxi) so I was happy enough with it. I called Microsoft and they sent me a new one a few days later.



My release 360 did RROD fairly early in it's life, sadly for me. It was an import model and Microsoft hadn't released the 360 officialy in my country yet... So it was a big middle finger from them. Instead of buying another one, i got a PS3 which lasted 8 years  before the yellow light of death ( countless of hours of BF3, GTA V, MGS4, etc).

I think Microsoft poor support outside the US, is one the reason they don't have a bigger user base to their consoles.


----------



## wiired24 (Sep 16, 2018)

After having a bit of a hiatus I'm tempted to get back into this scene. I remember how cool I thought it was when I discovered that I could compile ppsspp and launch it in Dev Mode on the Xbox One which led to initial write up I did that gave birth to an entire scene. In that same way I'm excited all over again at the possibilities for running any standard win32 code on the Xbox One. That opens up so many possibilities that before might have seemed impossible. Any PC application is now fair game. It's just a matter of building the tools that will make this very accessible to the public


----------



## kingtut (Sep 16, 2018)

WildDog said:


> My release 360 did RROD fairly early in it's life, sadly for me. It was an import model and Microsoft hadn't released the 360 officialy in my country yet... So it was a big middle finger from them. Instead of buying another one, i got a PS3 which lasted 8 years  before the yellow light of death ( countless of hours of BF3, GTA V, MGS4, etc).
> 
> I think Microsoft poor support outside the US, is one the reason they don't have a bigger user base to their consoles.


Out of curiosity, how well is xbox one doing in Europe? I know they are stru


wiired24 said:


> After having a bit of a hiatus I'm tempted to get back into this scene. I remember how cool I thought it was when I discovered that I could compile ppsspp and launch it in Dev Mode on the Xbox One which led to initial write up I did that gave birth to an entire scene. In that same way I'm excited all over again at the possibilities for running any standard win32 code on the Xbox One. That opens up so many possibilities that before might have seemed impossible. Any PC application is now fair game. It's just a matter of building the tools that will make this very accessible to the public



Especially considering that uwp was the number one reason why developers stayed away from xbox one


----------



## WildDog (Sep 16, 2018)

kingtut said:


> Out of curiosity, how well is xbox one doing in Europe? I know they are stru



They are in 3rd a far place and we take in consideration that the Switch is the youngest one, that's not good for the xbox. I don't know about every single market in the world, but i do know about  the European one and the South American one.
Those two markets are quite big and in those two markets,  Sony is the defacto ruler.  You can walk in any street of countries like Brazil or Argentina and see propaganda about new games for the PS4, even in some case even for the Switch.. same for Europe. Sony expends a lot of money in propaganda and it pays off.
But when it comes to Microsoft you hardly see things about Xbox, they do promote Windows programs and office solutions, but they lack to the console market.
Same history since the first Xbox, i don't know if it is a lack of interest from Microsoft or what.


----------



## kingtut (Sep 16, 2018)

WildDog said:


> They are in 3rd a far place and we take in consideration that the Switch is the youngest one, that's not good for the xbox. I don't know about every single market in the world, but i do know about  the European one and the South American one.
> Those two markets are quite big and in those two markets,  Sony is the defacto ruler.  You can walk in any street of countries like Brazil or Argentina and see propaganda about new games for the PS4, even in some case even for the Switch.. same for Europe. Sony expends a lot of money in propaganda and it pays off.
> But when it comes to Microsoft you hardly see things about Xbox, they do promote Windows programs and office solutions, but they lack to the console market.
> Same history since the first Xbox, i don't know if it is a lack of interest from Microsoft or what.



Yeah in Egypt they are far third place as well. Xbox 360 did not even come to Egypt back when I lived there


----------



## WildDog (Sep 16, 2018)

kingtut said:


> Yeah in Egypt they are far third place as well. Xbox 360 did not even come to Egypt back when I lived there



I really don't get why they don't care more about some huge markets. The 360 was their best choice to dethrone the Playstation brand .


----------



## kingtut (Sep 16, 2018)

WildDog said:


> I really don't get why they don't care more about some huge markets. The 360 was their best choice to dethrone the Playstation brand .



Exactly, they really have a marketing issue. Hopefully they are planning to fix that with the next xbox. Since xbox will be its own department now


----------



## wiired24 (Sep 17, 2018)

kingtut said:


> Out of curiosity, how well is xbox one doing in Europe? I know they are stru
> 
> 
> Especially considering that uwp was the number one reason why developers stayed away from xbox one



UWP is just something nobody asked for and Microsoft tried to shove down everyone's throats. It was designed to sandbox code to prevent malicious code execution but at the cost of making alot of current win32 legacy code hard to port over to it. I'm glad we finally have a way of getting out of UWP Jail. There is so much the Xbox One is capable of as it is a Windows Computer at it's core.


----------



## Pickle_Rick (Sep 17, 2018)

I wonder if somebody could see what Windows exploits were recently patched and use them to pwn dev mode? I mean, the xb1 is just Windows 10 minus DWM. It might be possible.


----------



## jamespoo (May 28, 2019)

we need a xbox one kernal hack to run a full windows 10 os on the xbox one


----------

